# junk Ordner ISPConfig 3



## planet_fox (26. März 2010)

Wann wird der .Junk Ordner erstellt, wenn eine Spam Regel im Frontend erstellt wird oder wann. 

So nächste Sache dazu noch, wenn ein User POP3 nuzt dann si doch dieses Howto für die Katz ?. 

http://howtoforge.com/learning-spam-with-spamassassin-and-all-of-your-ispconfig-clients-ispconfig-3

Vielleicht verstehe ich da auch was nicht ganz. Aber wie soll das sonst klappen. Wenn ich im Thunderbird die maisl direkt abhole dann bringt es nix wenn die mails dann lokal sortiert werden.


----------



## Till (26. März 2010)

Der Junk Ordner wird beim Anlegen der Mailbox erstellt. Das ist aber erst ab 3.0.2 so, wenn die Mailbox mit einer älteren Version agelegt wurde, wird der Ordner erstellt sobald etwas an der Mailbox geändert wurde.


----------

